# Remote dummy launchers



## Ken McLoud (Jun 26, 2016)

What does everyone reccomend for a remote dummy launcher?

What models have you used? What did you like about them? What did you wish was better?


----------



## acolic (Apr 2, 2012)

Are you referring to the Dogtra type launchers or the zinger winger type launchers?


I have 3 Dogtra type launchers and they work really well. Solid, loud quacking sound and the launcher and receiver battery last a long time.

What I don't like about them is they can be pretty loud when releasing a bird. If you're not careful they can scare your dog. Check out the Higgins remote launchers if you're looking for something quiet.

As well I'm not thrilled with their cost. By the time you by the launchers, the receivers and a transmitter you've spent quite a bit.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Retriev-R-Trainer Versa Launch, hands down. It uses any mdoern electronics, is expandable from 1 70 8 shots per stand, each shot is adjustable from almost 60degrees up and down , and 360 around. So each shot can be different with out having to go out and move the unit(unlike Thunder or BB) . They use hand RRT held launchers, so if your just wanting to go have some fun, pull out a hand held from the tube, use it then when done, just slip it back in the tube. Very durable unit.






,


----------



## Ken McLoud (Jun 26, 2016)

I was looking at stuff like the versa-launch Baydog showed a pic of.

I'm not going to lie, I'm more than a little scared by that price tag, I'd want to be really sure its a durable, long lasting piece of gear.

has anyone tried the cheaper solutions like DT systems unit? ($400) https://dtsystems.com/products/launchers/rdl/rdl-1209.html
It seems to be always out of stock, so I'm a little worried its vaporware


----------



## Tom Roche (Jun 21, 2015)

I love my versa setup. I've left mine exposed to the weather for the last few weeks and had no problems. The company is owned by a young family not too far from me. I highly recommend their product.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Waspamsc said:


> I love my versa setup. I've left mine exposed to the weather for the last few weeks and had no problems. The company is owned by a young family not too far from me. I highly recommend their product.


They are very nice people, and all their products are 100% made, from all materials, to all labor . I watched the owners mother, after doing a mail run, start assembling RRT bumpers lol. Forced family slave labor haha!


----------



## Paul Frey (Jun 15, 2012)

Im looking into getting one of these units. I did not realize they were made in NY. Just curious, where in NY ??? (I had an old military buddy that lived in Long Eddy).


Waspamsc said:


> I love my versa setup. I've left mine exposed to the weather for the last few weeks and had no problems. The company is owned by a young family not too far from me. I highly recommend their product.


----------



## Tom Roche (Jun 21, 2015)

Just outside Honesdale PA


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

Ken McLoud said:


> I was looking at stuff like the versa-launch Baydog showed a pic of.
> 
> I'm not going to lie, I'm more than a little scared by that price tag, I'd want to be really sure its a durable, long lasting piece of gear.
> 
> ...


I went with DT remote launchers since each launcher throws a single and
I need wide spread launchers for setups such as indented triples and quads:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPLjBJVJ8X0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDa4RUrzmUI

Advantages are portability..I can carry three launchers and all the blind dummies I need in 2 5-gallon buckets
and the ability to throw marks each from a unique location (such as the triples you typically see in events).
I've hiked in a mile with them in a backpack for custom water marks.

Disadvantage is poor quality relative to units like the versa-launch.
Another disadvantage is not having the ability to throw birds like wingers.

If versa launcher had single-launch units that I could buy at 3 for less than a $1000,
I would have gone with versa-launch because of their higher quality and better service.


----------

